# Sad but feel like I can breathe



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

So H got back from his weekend trip yesterday. Over the weekend we had discussed needing some time apart. Yesterday afternoon I sent him an e-mail because I finally calm enough to express the hurt and anger I felt over him using money for his weekend trip rather than the car payment. I got home from work and he was so mad about my e-mail, and so we tried to talk and I said something (still not sure exactly what) and he flew off the handle packed up a suitcase and went to his brother's house. 

We were in the process of spending some time apart, so that's not a shock in all of this. Today I'm sad cause I really feel our marriage is over, but on the other hand I feel like I can breathe. I don't have to worry about what kind of mood he's going to be or what is going to make him mad or frustrated today.


----------



## greenapple (Apr 21, 2014)

I can relate to how you feel, same way I felt towards my husband, when I think about separation and time being away from eachother i get happy =) its like a relief!! that is a major red flag, I mean I think about other couples that even after years and years of marriage they still want each other's company and miss each other and I think that's great! I wish I had that with my husband ever, but since he is very unpredictable I am better off without him..


----------

